# R100 In Camden, OH....



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

The location is at Hueston Woods state park http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/parks/huestonw/tabid/745/Default.aspx

Hope this helps. My club is hosting the event and I live in the area, pm me with any specific questions...


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Not sure what I've got going on that weekend, but definately interested in hitting one of these things up. I think when I looked at the map this place looked just a little W/SW of Dayton, so shouldn't be much more than an hour or so away. Something inside me really wants to shoot a dinosaur or some other cool things.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

My family and I are going to camp hopefully near by and shoot the r100 for the first time can't wait.


----------



## JulieM (Jun 7, 2009)

Hueston woods has several hundred campsites, I'm not sure how many are left...They were filling up fast.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

Outback Man said:


> Not sure what I've got going on that weekend, but definately interested in hitting one of these things up. I think when I looked at the map this place looked just a little W/SW of Dayton, so shouldn't be much more than an hour or so away. Something inside me really wants to shoot a dinosaur or some other cool things.


if it is only an hour or so away - GO... I shot it here in central KY last year and will shoot it again this weekend back at the same club. I am also thinking about coming up to this one in July. The shoot is a lot of fun.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Hueston woods has a large campground, a huge lodge with swimming pool, and a few cabins. Also the town of Oxford is near by and they have a couple hotels there. Depending on where you're coming from the park is roughly 35 mins off I-70, 40 mins off I-275 and 45-50 mins off I-75. If you're looking for a good area to stay in the Middletown/Monroe/Franklin area would be good. There are plenty of hotels and resturants in these areas (as well as 2 large flea markets) and they are only a short drive from the park. (35-40 mins average)


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

I have only been to one R-100 which was in Cambridge Ohio and it was a joke. All of the targets were only an average of about (this no joke) 8 yards. I hope this was just a fluke but I will have ahard time going back to one of them unless Im convinced this was a one time mistake. I can understand the targets being close to gether because of the needed space but it really wasnt much fun shooting 8-10 yards all day and standing in line to do it.


----------



## JulieM (Jun 7, 2009)

No 8 yd shots here....My husband,Maineyotekiller, and I are helping with setting the course. Come on down, you'll have a good time!


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

JulieM said:


> No 8 yd shots here....My husband,Maineyotekiller, and I are helping with setting the course. Come on down, you'll have a good time!


Thats great to here!


----------



## Hoyt_AlphaMax32 (Aug 31, 2010)

Our reservation are for the comfort inn in oxford; now that you gave me that link, we are think about changing to the lodge. Prices were about the same. Looks pretty nice in the pictures; whats it like? Is there any resturants and such at or close the lodge? About how far is oxford from the actual shoot and lodge? It would be nicer to stay near and hang with other shooters if thats where the majority of everyone will be hanging around..


----------



## aabowhunter (Mar 15, 2010)

Pre-register !!!! You won't have to stand in line on day one, and get there early. shoot the steel challenge, lots of fun. Plan to stay late on day two to get some of the door prizes. Last year they gave away lots of stuff.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Oxford is about a 5 min drive. There maybe one restaurant in the lodge but there are plenty of places to eat in town.


----------



## rj40 (Jan 9, 2009)

What are the dates for this shoot


----------



## Hoyt_AlphaMax32 (Aug 31, 2010)

July 23rd and 24th


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

goofy2788 said:


> Oxford is about a 5 min drive. There maybe one restaurant in the lodge but there are plenty of places to eat in town.


And "35 minutes from 70"

I'm writing you a well deserved speeding ticket! olice: lol


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

It's getting close! Who's going?


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Still have campsites available!


----------



## Hardcor-nut (Nov 29, 2007)

I will be there! The lodge is a great place to stay, the restaraunt there has some great food.
The best Mexican restaraunt ever is in Oxford, Fiesta Charro!!!


----------



## CplDevilDog94 (Aug 4, 2010)

Just went to Newmanstown PA last week. Whatever range you "think" that giraffe is, double it! That thing is freakin' huge! The ladder next to it should have been a clue... :embara:


----------



## Hoyt_AlphaMax32 (Aug 31, 2010)

We did change our reservations; we are now staying at the lodge... Can't wait...


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

We made resurvation at the Hueston Woods State Park campgrounds.


----------



## dizeanuknow (Feb 8, 2009)

how much are the campsites just for 2 tents ??? anyone know?


----------



## varmintvaporize (Feb 9, 2010)

I shot at Hueston Woods this past Saturday, the people at the park office said the cabins are all booked. There were a couple of tent campsites left, but nothing for a RV.
I went to Oxford and got resevation at the Best Western for $101.00 per night. This motel very clean, 24hour pool, & hottub. It is only 2 blocks from downtown 7 bars & 12 restaurants walking distance away.
The Baymont and Comfort Inn were like $160-$180 per night. They are out of town a couple miles. The only restaurant near them is Bob Evans.

Here is the phone number for Best Western: 513-523-0000


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

I live in eaton, with is about 20-30 minutes away. Hueston Woods is a great facility for the shoot. Great terrain, good area to get some longer shots, and there's great places to stay and eat. I'll for sure be there, might even bring the boat along and fish afterwards haha


----------



## Hippie Chris (Feb 17, 2010)

I preregistered last night couple deal is where its at! Nice the old ladies house is within walking distance of targets!


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Getting ready to head out to Nelsonville and then it's work, work, work on this R-100!


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Nelsonville is over, time for some stress-free shooting!


----------



## cfd418 (Mar 4, 2011)

Trust me when I say we have room for more then 125 lanes and some could be (but wont be) 60 yarders the African side youll love nice natural lanes to give that realistic feel and the North American side has some great lanes as well. this is one of the funnest shoots you will go to so if you ever wanted to get your kids ,your wife, or friends into shooting whit you bring then, bring those first timers too


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

My whole family is going to shoot except my 1 1/2 year old son. My wife and 2 daughters one is 5 the other is 11. Will be shooting all 100 targets. Can't wait!


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

maineyotekiller said:


> Getting ready to head out to Nelsonville and then it's work, work, work on this R-100!


Where are ya parking everyone? I know the lot next to the archery course is too small for everyone.

By the way, you need to change your avatar. I hear it's scaring the younger folks...JK...hope to see ya Sunday. I gotta work Saturday.

Y'all coming out to shoot our Field shoot tomorrow and Sunday?


----------



## JulieM (Jun 7, 2009)

Got Trey's birthday party today and work tomorrow.

We're parking everyone at the beach and hauling everyone to the shoot. Rinehart needs the parking lot at the range for side shoots, vendors, etc.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

This is going to be be a good time!


----------



## cfd418 (Mar 4, 2011)

*it's almost here*

We are putting the final plans for the R100 here in Ohio and we are realy trying to put together the best shoot everat you. if you have anything at any other shoot that you would like to see here (or anything you dont want) please let us know.
again we are doing this as a fun shoot and are looking to have the best time ever with 400-500 people who share the same.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

moving targets are always fun!


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

JulieM said:


> Got Trey's birthday party today and work tomorrow.
> 
> We're parking everyone at the beach and hauling everyone to the shoot. Rinehart needs the parking lot at the range for side shoots, vendors, etc.


Happy Birthday to Trey!!! Roger on the beach. I hope I can make it...


----------



## cfd418 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Parking*

we will be parking everyone at the beach but we have several hay wagons to get you from there (come to the shoot Get a free hey rack ride) LOL


----------



## Hoyt_AlphaMax32 (Aug 31, 2010)

From the lodge where is the actual shoot? Walking distance? If not where do we drive to or will there be a shuttle or anything from the lodge?

Won't be getting in until late friday night but really looking forward to it... Shot two different 3d shoots yesterday (55 targets total) just to see what it was going to be like to shoot 50 in a day. No problem; actually shot my personal best scores at each...


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Hoyt_AlphaMax32 said:


> From the lodge where is the actual shoot? Walking distance? If not where do we drive to or will there be a shuttle or anything from the lodge?
> 
> Won't be getting in until late friday night but really looking forward to it... Shot two different 3d shoots yesterday (55 targets total) just to see what it was going to be like to shoot 50 in a day. No problem; actually shot my personal best scores at each...


The lodge is on the opposite side if the lake from the range. Your best bet would be to drive around, drop everyone off at the entrance then one person go park the car and ride up.


----------



## BUCKSOH (Jul 5, 2007)

Where is it from the camp ground, also I hope there are alot of shaded tent sites.


----------



## Hoyt_AlphaMax32 (Aug 31, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## OhioMike (May 27, 2008)

Is there a traditional stake at this shoot? and if not what kind of yardage can I expect to see?


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

BUCKSOH said:


> Where is it from the camp ground, also I hope there are alot of shaded tent sites.


It's about a half- mile from the campground. The beach is within walking distance though. And yea there are plenty of shaded spots in the campground. 

For those who would like to get a better idea of the park layout you can view a map on the Ohio DNR website. The archery range is near the dam end of the lake and should be marked on the map. Also for those interested they have a paintball course next to the lodge, mountain bike trails, and a really nice nature center.

Ohio Mike from my understanding there will be 2 stakes. A youth/traditional stake which I think they said is set a max of 25 yards and a compound stake set a max of 45 yards.


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

Bringing 2 shooters new to 3D with us, they had a blast at the club last night.


----------



## cfd418 (Mar 4, 2011)

*How far are people comming to shoot this event*

I have heard of people comming from Iowa (no kin of mine) but just wanted to know how far are you driving to come to this shoot


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

cfd418 said:


> I have heard of people comming from Iowa (no kin of mine) but just wanted to know how far are you driving to come to this shoot


Well we're driving from Morrow...so about an hour and 15 mins for us. I'm getting pretty pumped up, I've wanted to shoot the R100 for a few years and can't thank Indian Trails enough for putting in the work to bring it here.


P.S. Make sure you have the McDonalds call me if you all need any help on Friday. I'm off and should be able to come over for a few hours and set-up.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

For those who've had question's about the park or have further questions here's a link to the Parks's website. You can find a link to a map of the park which has the Archery area marked.

http://www.heartofohio.com/HuestonWoodsStatePark.htm


----------



## Hoyt_AlphaMax32 (Aug 31, 2010)

I think I may have said it before but were are driving in from the Pittsburgh area Friday night for our first R100; 5 1/2 hrs to the lodge according to google maps... Can't wait... had orignially planned on shooting the R100 in Staunton, VA but the dates didn't work out for us. Hope we get a shoot closer to home in the upcoming years. It would be huge here I believe. They were all about 5hrs way now matter which one we went too.


Found this link helpful also.. interactive map of the park... http://www.huestonwoodsstateparklodge.com/maps-8304.html


----------



## JulieM (Jun 7, 2009)

Everyone will be parking at the beach and then be shuttled to the range...You can drop-off people and equipment at the range, park your vehicle, then return on the shuttle.

There will be two stakes....youth/traditional-30yd max
compound bow-45yd max

I am hoping to have a Friday evening early registration (5-8pm?)to reduce some waiting. I need to get approval for this.
Targets arrive today at 5pm....We need any and all volunteers at the range tomorrow Thurs July 21st @ 7Am or as soon as you can get there.

We're really excited about this shoot and are counting on everyone's help to make it great this year, and even greater next year!


----------



## cfd418 (Mar 4, 2011)

goofy plan on coming over we will need the help the truck broke down and we cant set any tonight.
that goes for anyone else that would like to help. 
we will start at 6am on Thursday for any help


----------



## OhioMike (May 27, 2008)

Goofy n Julie thanks for the info! I had heard that there was only1 stake set for all shooters. i'll be bringing my girlfriend and the kids and all three are newer shooters


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

cfd418 said:


> goofy plan on coming over we will need the help the truck broke down and we cant set any tonight.
> that goes for anyone else that would like to help.
> we will start at 6am on Thursday for any help



If I happen to get off work early tomorrow I'll see if I can make the drive out there to at least help. If we don't get it all done then I'll make plans on coming out friday morning for a few hours as well.


----------



## OhioMike (May 27, 2008)

Julie, could you please post on here if you do have the early registration on friday night. I would really like to register early so we can avoid lines on saturday morning. Also,is the entry fee refundable if you pay for all 100 and can only shoot 50? thanks


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Ohiomike you can pre-register on the r100 website. its slightly cheaper if you do it that way.


----------



## cfd418 (Mar 4, 2011)

I have heard that the Rhineheart guy will not let us do early reg on Friday but I do plan on talking him into it do to the heat.
Rob


----------



## cfd418 (Mar 4, 2011)

thanks goofy any help we can get we will take


----------



## JulieM (Jun 7, 2009)

Start setting targets in 6 hrs! Gotta get to bed! lol


----------



## BUCKSOH (Jul 5, 2007)

Goofy, I'm also in Morrow co. I thought it was a longer drive for us, which route you going?


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

BUCKSOH said:


> Goofy, I'm also in Morrow co. I thought it was a longer drive for us, which route you going?


I'm in Morrow...the town, not the county...I live in Warren county about 15 minutes from Kings Island :wink: :lol:...From marengo you're looking about 2.5-3 hrs at my best guess. I'd suggest taking I-70 to state rt 127 exit (Eaton Ohio) From there you're looking at about a 35-45 minute drive to the park.


Well Looks like Google agrees with me. :heh:

Here's the link to what they suggest.

http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=M...w;FR_lWwIdwPry-iF1CjFj_nHVLA&gl=us&mra=ls&z=8


----------



## BUCKSOH (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks Goofy, I did print off directions, but seen your post and got all excited, I will be with 2 other guys and 2 kids, 1 guy is about 7ft tall, keep your eye out for us, what are the chances of a a few rooms being open, tents are not bad, but when its this hot, we may change our minds. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I will be leaving tomorrow after work to the camp grounds. We cannot wait I am bring the whole family.


----------



## AcesUpArchery (May 24, 2011)

Never thought i'd go on Safari in Hueston Woods..! LoL .. The host club does an awesome job on their club shoots .. top notch guys.. very deserving of hosting a R100... The trails are nice, practice area's nice, and Hueston Woods is just a great park all in all.. We're really looking forward to 50/50 Sat/Sun..! My kids have been jacked up for weeks.. Can't wait to see everyone there.. and just a heads up -- don't forget your thermacell or equilivant..!


----------



## cfd418 (Mar 4, 2011)

*dont let the heat stop you*

dont let the heat stop you the "North America" side is mostly shaded and the "African" side is about 50% shaded
the targets are in the lanes on the North american side the African side is about 50% and we will be setting all the targets will be set on friday (the African side has some huge targets) 
Hey if you just cant stand it any more and just have to see the size of these targets come on out and help us set the in place (we wont turn you away) we also would ask you to show your appreciation to the boys souts that came out today by buying some of the baked goods they will have for sale we couldnt have done it with out their help today in this heat


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

I'll be there in the morning to help finish.


----------



## AcesUpArchery (May 24, 2011)

Eh .. Britt N Will will be there in the morn too to help.. We were out shooting the practice range this eve and talked / shot with Mike.. So we decided if we could be of some help we'll be more than happy to lend a hand.. so, we'll see ya bright n early..!


----------



## JulieM (Jun 7, 2009)

There unfortunately will be no Friday evening registration and I believe pre-registration for this event on the website is now closed....See you all Saturday at 7:30 AM!


----------



## varmintvaporize (Feb 9, 2010)

We shot the african side today, man was it f-----g HOT!!!!!!!

Really nice sets! Beautiful facility!

Most importantly, it was very nice to see the host club members all doing what they could to see that everyone had enough to drink!


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

What time does registration open Sunday morning? 7:30? What is the registration fee for 50 targets? Looks like My friend and I will make it after all.


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

registration openes at 7:30 am. I think 50 targets is $30. but not 100% certain. Shot 50 today and it was friggin hot. looking forward to the next 50 tomorrow.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks, Mrs Goofy. Looks like it's going to be just as hot tomorrow. Hope my arrows don't melt...


----------



## jrieman (Jul 28, 2010)

shot the african side yesterday... great time but VERY HOT!


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

varmintvaporize;1061435372
Most importantly said:


> water stations every ten would have been better.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks for everyone who came out..I think things went very well! We welcome all of the comments (positive and negative). We will be having the R-100 again next year and it will be even better! I can't thank everyone enough for their help and support. Next year we plan to have 4 twenty-five target courses that will clover leaf around the concession area to make lunch breaks easier for the shooters. Don't stop with the comments, we are listening and will address them. This shoot is for the shooters as without you there would be no need for a shoot! We thank you again for tolerating the terrible heat and please plan to return next year for some more fun in the sun! :embara:


----------



## OhioMike (May 27, 2008)

need to spread out targets.we sat through a huge backup 7 targets in on the african side cause of all the double stake targets in a row. felt like i was at a regular hueston woods/indian trail shoot. i also agree that water stations at every ten targets would have been nice.saw a lot of atvs riding a round selling water. i spend the same amount to shot ibo and they have free water at every ten. we had two kids w us and ran out of water waithing in line to shoot and where too far in to pulloff course to get more. i did like that there was an atv that came through to tell us that if the weather got bad tney would pick us up at the road.


----------



## shawn_bentley (Aug 4, 2008)

Keep the comments coming guys, we are listening and want to make this all the better next year. For this being our first year we thought it went very well, but there's always room to make it better. We appreciate everyone that came out to shoot and the folks (even some non-club members) that helped with the set up and tear down. Lots of people don't realize the amount of preperation and work that it takes to put on a shoot of this size, but no matter how much we prepared we still made mistakes and want to learn from them.


----------



## OhioMike (May 27, 2008)

Thank you to all the volunteers that set the courses!!! you guys had some nasty conditions to put up with.


----------



## shawn_bentley (Aug 4, 2008)

The rain that hit while we were tearing everything down was a nice change from the heat.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

OhioMike said:


> Thank you to all the volunteers that set the courses!!! you guys had some nasty conditions to put up with.


Yep I've got the sunburn on my arms and neck to prove just how Nasty Friday was. LOL

I hope even though there was room for improvements that all those who attended still had fun.

I also would like to thank Indian Trails for the work they did in bringing the R100 here. You guys will have my help next year as well.


----------



## bowtechsarah (Aug 3, 2010)

I thought the course was set up very well. There were a lot of different shot scenarios. The only complaint I had was that there weren't any drinking stations and since I Travel and have been to 9 R100's which had drinking stations I didn't think to bring money with me. I plan on attending next year, it was worth the drive. The club did a wonderful job setting it up


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

I and my friend Mike had a great time shooting today. Although the the heat took its toll on Mike at the end, he was smiling the whole way. We only shot the African side as we both had to work yesterday. The set up was good. The backups we experienced appeared to be due to the food carts in tight areas and the many pull-and-return targets. I've shot Hueston woods a few times in the past. The way the main archery course is set up leads to only pull-and-return. The dual targets at the same stake helped speed up things. The one target I would change is the Cape Buffalo and Rhino, but only for safety reasons. The buffalo stake was in front of and slighty to the left of the rhino. There was quite a few people standing around the buffalo stake when the beverage cart pulled up, and the guys shooting the rhino were shooting within a couple of feet from the other's backs. Moving the buffalo's stake further left and the rhino's further right would have given more separation.

The carts coming around with drinks was a great idea. They sold out quickly but came by frequently. With the heat it was greatly appreciated.

Overall, it was a fun experience. My hat's off for everyone who planned, set up and took down the event. It was a major undertaking and handled very well.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey now HDracer you can't forget the best part.....meeting me and the wife today.:chortle:


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

smokin'dually said:


> water stations every ten would have been better.


Any local or national shoot has water stations....it was in the 90's.....then to top it off they sold water for a dollar! I guess its a good way to make money....put people into a desert and sell water. 
HUGE back ups because we had to shoot 2 targets....again, no local shoot does this and there is a reason why.....instead of learning from the comments just go to some IBO or ASA shoot. 
Im not sure if I will go to another R100.


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Had a great time at the shoot. All considering the host club did a great job of setting up in such hot conditions and none the less in such short time. It was hot yes, and in many spots almost unbearable, however, I came prepared with water of my iwn. I mean who goes outside in 98 degree weather without water. For a club who didn't have access to running water I think they did the best they could with the cards dealt. The water from the hose was being pumped in from the lake so unless you want that to drink then I personally will pay for a bottle. Lol. All in all great shoot fellas. Looking forward to next year!


----------



## bowtechsarah (Aug 3, 2010)

Who has a shoot estimated to have 400 people and no supply of water with the weather like that. If you took a poll i bet 3/4 of the people assumed there would be water since it is typical of any r100 shoot or any shoot. Its a huge liability with the heat index that high. Who is going to come prepared with a gallon of water to lug around lol. one bottle wont cut it. You might be able to retain the water pretty good but not everyone can.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

The water situation will be addressed and so will the bottlenecks. The situation that we ran into with the water was relative to our host location. I'm sure nobody heard any toilets flush this weekend.lol..That is because we are set up in area that does not have running water That is why we purchased so much bottled water. If we were in the financial position to pay for water then give it away we would however, at this point we can't. There will be water stations in addition to the roving atvs next year. We thought the rovers would be adequate however, that was a short sight on our part and will be corrected. In addition, due to hosting in a state park, we are limited to the amount and size of trails that we are able to clear. This year we could not place water stations on certain areas of the course because we would not be able to travel into these areas with an atv without imposing on shooters to service the stations. This was complicated logistically due to there not being sutable running drinking water available to fill water stations. Expecting to have several hundred shooters we knew there would be no way to keep water coolers full with that many shooters drinking from them. Another concern is the trash associated with water stations (paper cups etc.). We are caretakers of the park and must do everything to be sure that we don't loose the good standing that we have attained with the state park. We incorporated the roving atvs to provide shooters with ice cold beverages and hot food while on the course. This proved to be the good idea that we thought it was. However, it wasn't enough and for this I appologize to any and all shooters who were offended by our decision.
As for going to an IBO or ASA shoot to see how things are done, you're talking to the wrong guy. I've personally never been served lunch on the course of fire at any competition. We did all that we thought we could do. This was our first large shoot and our first R-100. I think we did far better as a club than most do on their first attempt. I'm proud of my guys, commend them all and will stand by that. We have an entire year to rectify our short falls (they were few) and personally guarantee an even better experience next year.
We appreciate the constructive criticism and will do everything in our power to improve each and every year. I hope everyone can appreciate our position and not take any offense to any of my statements as no offense is intended, I simply want to relay the situation from our perspective. We appreciate all that the shooters had to endure do to our mistakes and the extreme weather. 
We are already in planning to modify the range layout to hopefully incorporate 4 ranges of 25 targets that will begin and end near the registration area so that shooters can take a lunch break at halftime and this will allow us to stagger shooting groups to alleviate the bottle-necks. We also plan to widen lanes to make it possible to access all targets areas with atvs so that we can service water stations in the future. This all has to be approved by the state as they are the true hosts of the shoot.We have other changes planned also so, know that we are taking all concerns seriously and want everyone to return next year; and please, bring a few friends with you.
Respectfully,
Heath


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

goofy2788 said:


> Hey now HDracer you can't forget the best part.....meeting me and the wife today.:chortle:


Got me there, Goofy!! Certainly was a pleasure.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds Like this is going to be one fun shoot!!!


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

maineyotekiller said:


> The water situation will be addressed and so will the bottlenecks. The situation that we ran into with the water was relative to our host location. I'm sure nobody heard any toilets flush this weekend.lol..That is because we are set up in area that does not have running water That is why we purchased so much bottled water. If we were in the financial position to pay for water then give it away we would however, at this point we can't. There will be water stations in addition to the roving atvs next year. We thought the rovers would be adequate however, that was a short sight on our part and will be corrected. In addition, due to hosting in a state park, we are limited to the amount and size of trails that we are able to clear. This year we could not place water stations on certain areas of the course because we would not be able to travel into these areas with an atv without imposing on shooters to service the stations. This was complicated logistically due to there not being sutable running drinking water available to fill water stations. Expecting to have several hundred shooters we knew there would be no way to keep water coolers full with that many shooters drinking from them. Another concern is the trash associated with water stations (paper cups etc.). We are caretakers of the park and must do everything to be sure that we don't loose the good standing that we have attained with the state park. We incorporated the roving atvs to provide shooters with ice cold beverages and hot food while on the course. This proved to be the good idea that we thought it was. However, it wasn't enough and for this I appologize to any and all shooters who were offended by our decision.
> As for going to an IBO or ASA shoot to see how things are done, you're talking to the wrong guy. I've personally never been served lunch on the course of fire at any competition. We did all that we thought we could do. This was our first large shoot and our first R-100. I think we did far better as a club than most do on their first attempt. I'm proud of my guys, commend them all and will stand by that. We have an entire year to rectify our short falls (they were few) and personally guarantee an even better experience next year.
> We appreciate the constructive criticism and will do everything in our power to improve each and every year. I hope everyone can appreciate our position and not take any offense to any of my statements as no offense is intended, I simply want to relay the situation from our perspective. We appreciate all that the shooters had to endure do to our mistakes and the extreme weather.
> We are already in planning to modify the range layout to hopefully incorporate 4 ranges of 25 targets that will begin and end near the registration area so that shooters can take a lunch break at halftime and this will allow us to stagger shooting groups to alleviate the bottle-necks. We also plan to widen lanes to make it possible to access all targets areas with atvs so that we can service water stations in the future. This all has to be approved by the state as they are the true hosts of the shoot.We have other changes planned also so, know that we are taking all concerns seriously and want everyone to return next year; and please, bring a few friends with you.
> ...


Heath, 

You guys did an outstanding job. Do not for one minute think that you need to apologize for your decisions. Yes, it was hot. Yes, the carts ran out of water. No, you didn't have coolers every few targets with free water. But you can't control the weather and any size cart would have run out of drinks with as many shooters as you had out there. And having coolers with free water bottles would have left a huge mess for you to clean (look at how many empty bottles were left out there on the ground instead of carried to the carts or vendor area). $1 for a bottle of water is not bad. We had to pay $5 a bottle at the damn Reds game the other night. $5 a bottle!!! It's amazing how many people think that it should be free. But they would be po'd if you charged $50 entry to cover the expense.

You made the best decisions you could at the time. Anybody can second guess you, but I challenge them to step up and help you next time. For the ones that say "I won't be back", I doubt you could do anythnig to please them. I challenge them to plan and run one of these shoots and try to make everyone happy. They are not easy by any stretch of the imagination. Even the small local shoots.

But make notes of the things that worked great and the things that could be a little better. You're next shoot will run better but still won't be perfect in everyone's eyes (is anything these days?). Look at the majority and deal with the minor naysayers.

Howard


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

bowtechsarah said:


> Who has a shoot estimated to have 400 people and no supply of water with the weather like that. If you took a poll i bet 3/4 of the people assumed there would be water since it is typical of any r100 shoot or any shoot. Its a huge liability with the heat index that high. Who is going to come prepared with a gallon of water to lug around lol. one bottle wont cut it. You might be able to retain the water pretty good but not everyone can.


You do the best you can with what your given. And never assume anything. Everyone assumes the host club was ignoring the heat and water situation...in fact they were not. Just trying to deal with the situation they were given the best they could. We all had fun in the end and hopefully you all be there next year to see an even better lay out. Got a year to plan and make it better so we can shoot em up next year! No offense to you ... But I think everyone needs to consider if its hot....you might need something to keep ya cool. I for one almost died on the African side. Retaining water is the concern nor was that a called for statement. I wasn't trying to be nasty but merely saying if your going out in that kind of heat "lugging" around an extra bottle or two may be an inconvenience but may have been the best choice. Understanding I've never been to an r100 until this weekend, all in all I was happy....hot but happy. Hopefully we can rectify the water situation and help the club set up an even better shoot next year!


----------



## Hoyt_AlphaMax32 (Aug 31, 2010)

This was our first R100 and we had a great time. Of course being your first shoot it not going to be perfect, but we thought you did a pretty good job. Props go out to the guys maning the grill; it was a hot one for sure. Worth the drive from Pittsburgh and we'll be back!! 

Our biggest complaint was all the dbl targets that jammed everyone up. I understand some of the targets are dbls (bear/toilet, ect) but the others only set together didn't need to be. I know you heard that from many others so enough said there.

I think the starting points and trails could have been marked a little better. When we got there we had no idea where to start or what was going on. Needed a few more signs there and along the way. Alot of the spray painted arrows and lines were gone by sunday. Just a little confusing at times.

I didn't think the water situation was as bad as some are making out to be. We knew it was going to be hot so we started the each day with two of our bottles and $1 for a water or gatorade along the way was a deal.

I would have liked to see a better setup and backstop at the deer with the apple. We were back looking for our arrows and not far behind it you were behind another target. Not the safest. We had arrows we didn't care about but we didn't want to leave them in the woods either. As we looked, there was a ton of arrows left back there. Some peoples arrows are expensive and it would be nice not to lose them.

On Saturday we said to each other how it would have been nice if you brought around some burger or hotdogs around on the course, but you guys did that on sunday so good job there; another good money maker I'd guess.

Would have been nice to see some local bow shops or vendors there with something to look at during the down time after the course and in between the novelty shoots.

You could have made some money with a 50/50 drawing also. Think that would have been popular and kept people hanging around spending money rather that hoping on the shuttle and leaving.

Nothing really anything you can do about and its not for prizes, but I hated seeing the guy in front of us lying on his scores. We watched him barely hitting targets and hitting mostly five and eights later to find he had the one of the top scores each day? Why can't people be honest and just have fun. I know the guys in front of him called him out on it and he skipped the rest of the course and still shot a 580 for the day? Just sad to see.

Overall great job for the first shoot. I think your (4) 25 sets is a great idea....


----------



## BUCKSOH (Jul 5, 2007)

Shoot was great guys, I did not assume either, I had all the water I needed, never bought one drink, But it seemed like I seen a utv every 10-20 minutes. Only changes for next year is pull my name for a door prize and turn down the heat. Thanks again guys, see ya next year.


----------



## labtech8 (Feb 11, 2010)

This was my second r-100. It was set alot better than the other shoot. the water situation I thought was handled well. It was hot and water was provided, almost every bigger local shoot that I have attended water has been provided at 1 or 2 stations for $1, the host club brought it to me at this shoot(thank you). Everyone that I talked to about the shoot was happy about the shoots(exceptions with a few doubles). My family and I will be back next year. I want to see the improvements that the host club makes for next year.


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

Everybody can find something to criticize and to applaud. Putting on one of these shoots is a monumental undertaking start to finish. Weather is the one thing that nobody has any control over and everybody has to contend with. All of the event staff was in the heat right along with the shooters and I never heard a cross word from them. From shuttles to registration to concessions and timely beverage carts rolling through this shoot was planned and ran extremely well. Lets not loose sight of why we shoot, I had a blast, will welcome the ongoing efforts to improve the course layout, and see you next year at the R100. Great job and thanks for the hospitatily Indian Trails


----------



## eno927 (Dec 25, 2008)

*shout out to the McDonalds*

1st off I'd like to say thanks to everyone involved with Indian Trails Archery for putting on a great shoot. I would also like to give special props to the Mcdonalds, Heath,Julie, Trey and Brook
YOU GUYS ARE AWESOME. I feel your work and input helped this shoot alot.For those of you who don't know the Mcdonalds they are very active in the archery community if you don't know them take the time and get to.You won't be dissatisfied Thanks again Guy's luv ya!


----------



## pinkladyshooter (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey guys...I would just like to say that I thought you guys did one heck of a job! It was my first r100 shoot and I had a blast!!!! My husband and I will definitely be back next year. I agree with the fact that u cant please everyone!!! I personally did like several others and brought some stuff to drink with me the first day...but figured for second day it was easier to spend$1 for a drink when needed than to carry some with me. Also u guys took the emptys with u as well so there shouldn't have been any bottles left on park grounds but some people are just plain ignorant about that fact..Like I said before we will DEFINITELY be back next year! GREAT Job guys!


----------



## AcesUpArchery (May 24, 2011)

Even with the Heat, The Shoot was a success. Mike @ Rinehart was a great host, and all the guys @ Indian Trails did an awesome job too. ThanX especially to Dan @ Dan's Sport Shop, Heath, Tommy and the Boy Scout Troop, who really put their hearts, blood, sweat and tears into making sure this was a success. There is always issues to deal with, and considering this is the first R100 they have hosted, I can personally guarantee after working with them, that every effort will be made to make for an even better shoot for next year. Don't forget, they also put on a great club shoot as well..! ThanX again to all those who contributed, and as we mingled with those that came out, we found a whole lot of first timers, (as in first tourney of any sort), and they had nothing but great things to say and were pumped to go to other tourneys and come back again next year.. So kudos to all for growing the sport..!!

keep the comments coming vetrans, as we've been there, and know the hitches that make for a long, taxing day.. so we can all come together as a community and all contribute to further success.. 

To the unsportsmanlike issues brought up.. The only people that are cheated in these type of shoots are those that are cheating in the first place.. If it makes them feel better to smudge their score cards, let em.. if they step up to an actual, real deal tourney the truth will come out... At any sanctioned tourney, that's why we are all forced into the checks and balance system of busting groups, and exchanging score cards.. So, no matter the situation, we all had a great time shooting unusual targets, meeting new people, and growing our sport. I pride myself on being an even archer, meaning on a 40 target course, my goal no matter conditions are a 400 or better, and through all of helping set up, bringing my children to shoot, the heat and all the other parameters, even I didn't shoot my best, but OMG, we had a blast.. The heat hit me so bad at the end of it all, that I slammed the iron buck @ 20 yds... LMAO.. and I still walked off with an ear to ear grinn .. my personal goal over the weekend was of course 1000, and if i hadn't committed to the apple on the buck and nailed it I would have not met my goal... but ,... what a weekend..!! not to mention.. Kudos to Hueston Woods for even allowing us to utulize a facility like this for an archery club in the first place.. Beautiful trails, ( that will only get better), great practice area, great camping areas, one of a kind lodge, nature canter, beach, and even proximity to Oxford if ya need something from town..

So All N All, Personal ThanX To All From, 

Will, Britt, Cherish, Autumn and Nate


----------



## OLDMOSSYHORNS (Oct 29, 2002)

This weekends shoot was the first R100 I have ever particapated in and I wanted to take this opportunity to thank Rinehart for having these shoots, Indian Trails for sponsoring it and Hueston Woods for allowing us to have the shoot in the park. I dont know if anyone noticed but it was a little HOT this weekend! Despite the HEAT our group had a GREAT time! Big thanks to the guys and gals on the utv's for bringing the water and gatorade's around...not sure I would have made it on Saturday without ya...and there was always a shuttle ready to take people back and forth. The only suggestion I would make for a future shoot is to eliminate the double targets...always backs up the line. Thanks again and I will will doing more R100's in the future for sure!


----------



## deerhunter7273 (Mar 22, 2010)

We had a great time at the shoot and would like to say thanks, and for the person that shot the 580 and 586 and did not finish the course are you really a winner. What did you really win. NOTHING.


----------



## bwhntr4168 (Mar 15, 2005)

very well said heath!!


----------



## buck_up_inohio (Dec 14, 2010)

how can a old fat ******* go around and say he shot a 586 out of 600 total (all 12,s) the 1st day and 580 the second day and shoot 5's,8's, and most of all.MISS'S. YEH WE SEEN YOU AND WATCHED YOU AND ALSO REPORTED YOU.....I HOPE YOU FEEL GOOD WITH YOUR LITTLE 50cent pins. i would like you to meet me at the worlds in new york and i will be glad to shoot with you at a real shoot. please reply to this!! would love to hear your reason


----------



## AcesUpArchery (May 24, 2011)

*Photo's From R100 / Indian Trails / Hueston Woods*

Hey Everybody.. Don't waste your time feelin' bad n venting @ someone, Talk's Cheap.. Better yet.. How 'Bout Lookin' Back @ Some Great Photos From a Great Shoot..!!! I took the time to edit these and post them online to spread positivity... so pass it on..!

Enjoy...!!


----------



## AcesUpArchery (May 24, 2011)




----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

My family and I had a great time at our first R100 shoot even in all that heat. First off thank you Indian Trails Archery for hosting a good family fun shoot. We were glad to see all the UTVs with water and the kids loved the Gatorade, and on sunday it was nice to have a burger and dogs on the course. I met my gool and that was to hit the 1000 mark with 1001 and that is with helping my 2 daghters shoot and trading off with my wife holding my 2 1/2 year old son ( he loved the really big or odd targets and had to pet them except the gargoyle). My wife ended up in the final 3 at 70 yards on the iron buck and missed she shot good considering she only had a 40 yrd pin, she placed 3rd in the American course the cumputer was down and alot of people were around the tent that she never did figure out what she or I place in the African course on sunday. We had a great time camping at the Hueston Woods State park, the kids liked the movie saturday night the free put put course in the camp ground. We will be shooting the R100 hosted by Indian Trails Archery Club next year.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

AcesUpArchery said:


> View attachment 1120394
> 
> View attachment 1120395
> 
> ...


We were on that trailor my daughter is on the right in the blue shirt. The rest of my family and I ( you can't see) are in front of her. The rain felt good at first until we started to go faster. They did drive pretty fast!


----------



## shawn_bentley (Aug 4, 2008)

Not making excuses, but maybe I am... The apple buck was a thorn in our side on this shoot. It was a mistake that we had to move after the first day and the move was a hasty decision that led to the issue of looking for arrows that wasn't noticed until the second day, half way through the shoot. It absolutley was a safety issue and I apologize for us not spotting that to begin with. Luckily everyone was observant enough to spot the problem and nobody was hurt. Not having a back stop is Rineharts decision, if there was a back stop then everyone would try the shot cause they wouldn't be afraid of missing, then they would all take a 14 instead of a 10 for not taking the shot. I really agree on having some vendor's on site, we'll see what we can do about that next year. I think we definately should have had a bow press on site and someone who could make repairs as I know of a few people that had some issues. In the case of cheaters....what can you do? Some people have no integrity at all. We've all seen it before and this won't be the last time.


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

when will the scores be posted??


----------



## jburg2 (May 25, 2008)

My thought was for me and the kids its a risk. If you want to shoot it you may loose an arrow. Just like Iron Buck. 
If you miss you move to the next target. 
If you cant afford to lose an arrow don't shoot it. 
We shot 4 arrows we lost 2, oh well it was fun and I don't regret it.
Put it on the sign, you miss oh well and loose an arrow you hit it you get a bonus that is it.


----------



## varmintvaporize (Feb 9, 2010)

I thought Indian Trails Archery did a great job! Thank you for a great time!

To the low life who turned in the 586 & 580 scores..........The Apple Buck is the only target that gives you 14 points for missing!!!!


----------



## AcesUpArchery (May 24, 2011)

ohiobullseye said:


> We were on that trailor my daughter is on the right in the blue shirt. The rest of my family and I ( you can't see) are in front of her. The rain felt good at first until we started to go faster. They did drive pretty fast!


LoL.. I feel ya bullseye.. My kids and their mom (my X),thought the hay ride back to her car would be fun.. well, it was for the kids.. can't say she enjoyed it much.. Made me Laugh tho.. As soon as you all started to roll, so did the downpour.. They're the ones on the left, havin a blast.. their mom's in the middle... my wife Britt and I are in the car following them to the parking area.. To say the least, We were laughing.. We're Country, She's Not.. a bit on the Gucchi side... so again ... I felt bad.. but had to laugh.. and yes, was doin' my best to keep up with speed racer.. At least ya'll had rails... i'd say he was goin fast to get you to the parking area quicker, and outta the rain... but, um, it was'nt rainin' previously, or the day b-4... mabey he was just trying to add to the whole experience.. hell of a nice guy, probably watches too much nascar.. 

anyhow, they all went from broil to froze, especially when they hopped in the car I had on full blast AC.. made me laugh again... Could have been worse though... could have rained the whole time and sloshed in the mud all weekend.. The heat sucked but, everybody going to the ASA Classic, West Monroe, Louisana in a few days will have way more extreme conditions then we just dealt with.. There's some long, completely exposed walks there, and we baked last year, and are relieved to be traveling north for a championship this year instead of south this time. 

All said and done though, it was all a good laugh in the end.. we'll see what mother nature throws our way next year for our R100 stop.. and hey, at least the African side had some realism to actual safari.. want it to seem real, well there ya go.... if we have a downpour for next year in the forecast, they should have some gorillas and monkeys and a rain forest course.. or even have Rinehart come back in january and have an arctic shoot.. moose, caribou, grizzly, arctic fox, beaver, lynx, wolf, and so on in realistic conditions.. i bet there would be a good turnout if it were well advertised.. hell, even throw in a baby seal... I'd shoot it.... or club it.. (if it was foam that is) LoL...


----------



## AcesUpArchery (May 24, 2011)

a kudos ^bump^ for the Indian Trails Archery Club ... here's to :darkbeer: next year...!


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

We appreciate all of the comments and thank you on behalf of my club, my family, and myself for the kind words....Can't wait 'til next year!


----------



## jburg2 (May 25, 2008)

varmintvaporize said:


> I thought Indian Trails Archery did a great job! Thank you for a great time!
> 
> To the low life who turned in the 586 & 580 scores..........The Apple Buck is the only target that gives you 14 points for missing!!!!


I earned that 14 points.......


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

jburg2 said:


> I earned that 14 points.......


I earned the 24! Then the wife stepped up and smoked it as well! We was lovin us some foam Apple.:chortle:


----------



## jrieman (Jul 28, 2010)

had a great time...wish i could have been there sunday. My name was drawed for a prize but I couldn't make it sunday. I will defently be there next year


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

Wheres the scores posted at???


----------



## JulieM (Jun 7, 2009)

They will be posted on www.r100.org . They are not up yet. Mike said he would try to have them posted by Wednesday.


----------



## AcesUpArchery (May 24, 2011)

Hey Julie.. didn't mean to leave you out.. patted your hubby on the back for all the hard work and contributing to the success.. but you put in long hours, braving the heat and dealing with all the archers, good and otherwise.. So KUDOS.. 2 u 2...!!! I think everybody would agree.. 

One of the Funniest parts of the weekend to us, was watching your son bang with the big boys on the steel shoots.. That kids got Talent..! He was a joy to watch..! he made my girls take notice.. lol


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

AcesUpArchery said:


> Hey Julie.. didn't mean to leave you out.. patted your hubby on the back for all the hard work and contributing to the success.. but you put in long hours, braving the heat and dealing with all the archers, good and otherwise.. So KUDOS.. 2 u 2...!!! I think everybody would agree..
> 
> One of the Funniest parts of the weekend to us, was watching your son bang with the big boys on the steel shoots.. *That kids got Talent..! * He was a joy to watch..! he made my girls take notice.. lol


Yep Trey's no joke when it comes to shooting....just ask his Daddy, and about 7 other guys, about the night he beat us all for 50 bucks.


----------



## shawn_bentley (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm going to the R-100 in Wabash, IN next month. Anybody have advice on where to stay? I know they have primitive camping onsite but mid august in a tent sounds a little too warm for me.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

shawn_bentley said:


> I'm going to the R-100 in Wabash, IN next month. Anybody have advice on where to stay? I know they have primitive camping onsite but mid august in a tent sounds a little too warm for me.


According to Bass and Bucks website there's two hotels in Wabash. If you don't mind driving slighty there are other hotels within about a 30 minute driving distance from the shoot site.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Just got hotel reservations today for Heath and I. Walbash Inn on R-100 website is cheapest at $60 a night.


----------



## jrieman (Jul 28, 2010)

Where are the scores from camden???????????????????????


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

jrieman said:


> Where are the scores from camden???????????????????????


The posting of the scores is up to Rhinhart.


----------



## bowtecher22 (Feb 2, 2007)

I have a suggestion about water... maybe use a water truck if its reasonable and have water stations. At r100 Wabash they keep them filled all day with same or more people . Best r100 shoot ive been too. Most challenging by far. Good job club!!!!


----------



## aceshtr (Feb 23, 2006)

AcesUpArchery said:


> LoL.. I feel ya bullseye.. My kids and their mom (my X),thought the hay ride back to her car would be fun.. well, it was for the kids.. can't say she enjoyed it much.. Made me Laugh tho.. As soon as you all started to roll, so did the downpour.. They're the ones on the left, havin a blast.. their mom's in the middle... my wife Britt and I are in the car following them to the parking area.. To say the least, We were laughing..


Yeah, I was on that trailer ,too and I felt like we were being laughed at, LOL. I was on the left towards the front, if you look close you can see a longbow sticking up, that was me. My comment was, I guess this guy has never ridden a motorcycle and get caught in the rain before. It starts feeling like needles and the harder it came down the faster he went. I do think he was trying to shorten the trip for us without knowing what it was doing. It started coming down so hard that he slowed down knowing at that point it was a lost cause. Had a blast though, hope to make it next time.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

shawn_bentley said:


> I'm going to the R-100 in Wabash, IN next month. Anybody have advice on where to stay? I know they have primitive camping onsite but mid august in a tent sounds a little too warm for me.


The Wabash Inn is supposed to be the happenin' place for shooters.


----------



## shawn_bentley (Aug 4, 2008)

maineyotekiller said:


> The Wabash Inn is supposed to be the happenin' place for shooters.


Thx Heath, I'll check it out and find out what my buddy thinks, we may just decide to go viking style for the weekend.


----------



## cfd418 (Mar 4, 2011)

hey hope ya all that are going from the Indian Trails club have a great time of shooting after all the hard work up put infor our club and most of you DIDN"T get to shoot ours well taking care of others. you did a great job now go have fun (bring me a shirt)
Rob


----------



## Hoyt_AlphaMax32 (Aug 31, 2010)

Scores finally posted for camden yesterday...


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Yep, scores are up! Sorry for the delay, out of our control. But, give Mike a break, he's a very busy guy right now with not a lot of help.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

maineyotekiller said:


> Yep, scores are up! Sorry for the delay, out of our control. But, give Mike a break, he's a very busy guy right now with not a lot of help.


Yep he does a ton of work by himself to bring these shoots to us every weekend.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I will have to check the scores out. Thanks.


----------

